# What do we think of Michael Moore?



## Mick JH (Oct 11, 2003)

With Moore's new book "Dude, Where's My Country" hitting shelves, I wonder what the forum populous thinks of Mr. Moore and his shenanigans.

As a film fan, I enjoyed his movies but having read Stupid White Men, I feel that Mike is one hell of an idiot. Many of his views are silly and some of his statistics have been discreditted. He's rather over-the-top in many of his views. His novels were entertaining, nonetheless, but I felt like I was being media-raped just like Murdoch or Turner do at every opportunity while reading, only this time on the left wing.

Thoughts?


----------



## jjmulletman (Nov 13, 2003)

We love him.


Okay, he's a bit of an ass, but at least he stirs things up and makes life a little more interesting.  

Seriously -- I cannot remember who won film of the year at the Oscars, but I will allways remember Michael Moore and his dreammy eyes, his thick glasses, and his unkempt beard. **sigh**


----------



## DesignerJim (Nov 14, 2003)

*I totally LOVE that guy!*

Michael Moore is one of my favorite contemporary revolutionaries. Sure, he goes over the top sometimes, but he's trying to get people's attention. Sure, he spins things a bit, but he's trying to make a point. Some of his statistics may be a bit inflated, but they're more or less proportional, y'know. I mean, until I saw 'Bowling', I didn't realize what a disproportianate amount of shootings we have in America as compared to other countries - it's something like 10 times more than the rest of the industrialized world, COMBINED. Really disturbing. And the cartoon he did in that movie, about the scared white people - freakin' brilliant.

- Jim


----------



## safari invasion (Jan 8, 2004)

"Bowling..." was pretty interesting, really an eye-opener. I think his ideas that violence is driven by the media is off, though. I would say people kill each other because they don't like each other and feel they have no other choice, not because the media freaked them out. Pretty interesting fellow overall, though.


----------



## godisthyname (Jan 9, 2004)

Revolutionary my arse.  Much of what he has to say is so utterly specious as to not require criticism.  He is not good at arguing.  He is not intelligent.  He is not a revolutionary.  He picks easy targets to attack and though he backs his leftist moronic ideas up with evidence most of this so-called evidence has been disproved.  As for his opinions, what makes him different to the average ill-informed lefty? 

In conclusion, Michael Moore is a lefty arsehole.  His next book should be Dude where's my common sense? Shove your books up your arse Mikey.


----------



## Guineapiggy (Jan 9, 2004)

godisthyname said:
			
		

> Revolutionary my arse.  Much of what he has to say is so utterly specious as to not require criticism.  He is not good at arguing.  He is not intelligent.  He is not a revolutionary.  He picks easy targets to attack and though he backs his leftist moronic ideas up with evidence most of this so-called evidence has been disproved.  As for his opinions, what makes him different to the average ill-informed lefty?
> 
> In conclusion, Michael Moore is a lefty arsehole.  His next book should be Dude where's my common sense? Shove your books up your arse Mikey.


I'll give you one advanced warning, I'm not going to stand for you posting more things like that.


----------



## godisthyname (Jan 9, 2004)

I don't see the moderator indication under your name Sir so I won't heed your warning.  For some reason you want to censor me, just because I hate Michael Moore . . . well then you are just as bad as him.  If somehow my account is suspended then I'll simply sign up again, easy as that.  Don't threaten me Guineapiggy for trivial things like that and don't threaten me unless you have something to back it up with.


----------



## Guineapiggy (Jan 9, 2004)

*shrugs* Your funeral


----------



## Plitec (Jan 11, 2004)

'Godisthyname' your not right wing by any chance are you?


... it's just a hunch. 

Oh yer, just one quick thing. "He is not good at arguing. He is not intelligent." 

.....Ever looked at your president? ...just a thought


----------



## safari invasion (Jan 11, 2004)

Plitec said:
			
		

> Oh yer, just one quick thing. "He is not good at arguing. He is not intelligent."
> 
> .....Ever looked at your president? ...just a thought



That kind of goes along with this idea:



			
				godisthyname said:
			
		

> ...picks easy targets to attack...


----------



## Guineapiggy (Jan 11, 2004)

Guys, guys, this clearly isn't going to register with mr. Isthyname. I have confirmation the powers that be are dealing with this as we speak, though he does need to learn of an IP ban before he spills his master plan next time...


----------



## godisthyname (Jan 12, 2004)

I've heard of IP bans little pig and incidentally I am using a proxy . . . hmm anyway Plitec I am a little right wing but that doesn't affect my judgement on Michael Moore being a moron, and I'm English not American, and Tony Blair is very intelligent.


----------



## Guineapiggy (Jan 12, 2004)

*sighs as he watches GITN dig deeper whilst simultaneously writing his own epitath*


----------



## godisthyname (Jan 12, 2004)

Hmm I'm trying to figure out just what happened here. I'll summarise the argument:

Mick JH: What do you think of Michael Moore?
Godisthyname: He is an arsehole
Guineapiggy: I'm warning you
Godisthyname: Who are you to warn me?
Guineapiggy: Let's have him banned


----------



## Guineapiggy (Jan 12, 2004)

...you scare me beyond belief.


----------



## godisthyname (Jan 12, 2004)

Oh well.  If thats the way you want to be, you just be that way.  All I did was criticise Michael Moore.  If it was the language you objected to you should have just said mind the language but for some reason you are being incredibly odd towards me.


----------



## Capulet (Jan 12, 2004)

I don't like MM's position at all.  He is a typical example of the left in the USA, and if the right came out with a different agenda tomorrow the left would change theirs so it was in direct contention.  MM does pick very easy to finger, very hard to fix, social problems to present to his fans.  I think he holds as much social relevance as Geraldo.

What MM has to do is provide answers to the problems he points out.  He needs to progress from "This is broken" to "this is broken, and here's how to fix it."  Until he does that, he's nothing more than your typical armchair socialist (re:lefty) and not worthy of any laurels.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 12, 2004)

You know what?  I'm a redneck socialist - I was a Union officer for five years and an activist for over twelve.  You know what's wrong with MM?  Precisely what is being stated by some right wing leaning whoever.  I watched Bowling for Columbine and didn't find it a bit entertaining.  I have a great sense of humour but I was caught by the - yeah .. so what's changed? - syndrome.
guineapiggy - settle down as you are only making the people you oppose look more rational. 
godisthyname - I'll challenge you to a road rally - we'll meet somewhere in the middle.


----------



## Capulet (Jan 12, 2004)

I live in Calgary, King Ralph's nest, so Penelope is quite right when she says I'm a Righty (Progressive Conservative).  In Canada, there's very little difference between the Right and the Left, except for as the official opposition either one will stand diametrically opposed to the policies of the other, until it's their turn in office.

That being said, Mike needs to take the energy that he's built in the population and turn it towards some good.  What he neglects to say in his movies is that the problems exist, and continue to exist (even though everyone's aware they need to be adressed) because there is no easy solution available, and the current social systems are better than nothing.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 12, 2004)

I wasn't saying you were a righty Capulet.  If you are it doesn't make you less of a person in my view.  Just misguided.  ;-)

I've been having a running dialogue with a left wing radical in LitOrg.  I enjoy his comments but find it to be too much of an American slant.  I know the United States is a superpower but they don't control the world.  Multi-national corporations do and they hold no loyalty to any country.  

MM's books & movies do nothing to address the bigger picture and poke at balloons with dull pins so nothing pops.


----------



## Guineapiggy (Jan 13, 2004)

As far as I'm aware I didn't actually express any views to oppose...


----------



## Penelope (Jan 13, 2004)

guineapiggy quotes


> I'll give you one advanced warning, I'm not going to stand for you posting more things like that.





> *shrugs* Your funeral





> Guys, guys, this clearly isn't going to register with mr. Isthyname. I have confirmation the powers that be are dealing with this as we speak, though he does need to learn of an IP ban before he spills his master plan next time...





> *sighs as he watches GITN dig deeper whilst simultaneously writing his own epitath*


No you are correct - you didn't express any views which is precisely my point.


----------



## Guineapiggy (Jan 13, 2004)

Don't quite get you.


----------



## safari invasion (Jan 13, 2004)

Guineapiggy said:
			
		

> Don't quite get you.



Perhaps it is not my place, but what's not to get? The person is point out how you expressed many views, then went out and said you didn't say anything or voice any opinion when clearly you did. It makes sense to me anyway.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 15, 2004)

While they might not have meant to be - all of your posts were inflammatory.  Provide validation for your beliefs, by all means, but such posts are side snipes and unwarranted.  No one is swayed when they are being alienated and accorded no respect.


----------

